# Air 11", air 13" ou carrément pro 13"



## fanfthones (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je possède actuellement un netbook Asus 1005HA (en 10 pouces). C'est super pratique, mais niveau performances c'est assez limite (du a priori au proce faible conommation atom).
Je suis assez tenté par le nouveau macbook air équivalent (en 11 pouces), car possèdant un Imac 27, je suis super satisfait de Mac OSX et de l'ergonomie par rapport à windows.
Bref, le 11 pouces est très tentant en version 128 Go et sera je pense très performant par rapport à mon petit Asus (écran, sortie de veille etc)...
Cependant, 2 soucis majeurs me chiffonent, l'abscence de lecteur decarte mémoire (le but est de l'utiliser en voyage pour vider les carte mémoire et cie, il faudra donc trainer un lecteur de carte externe) et l'autonomie de 5 heures à peine (le Asus tient 8 heures facile).

Du coup cela m'amène presque à hésiter avec le 13 pouces qui voit sont autonomie plus importante et qui est doté d'un lecteur SD...par contre par rapport à mon pti Asus, ca va plus être la même à transporter (garder en tête que j'ai un 27" à la maison, ce n'est donc qu'un complément pour trimballer en voyage, avion train etc...)
Et le pire, c'est que si je décide de basculer sur un 13", bencette fois, l'hésitation double puisque, pourquoi pas passer sur un petit macbook pro, plus lourd et plus épais certe, mais avec une plus grande autonoie encore, lecteur, plus évolutif....
En fait, je pense que le plus encombrant dans ce genre d'ordi pour moi ne sera pas le poids ou l'épaisseur, mais plutot la surface donc la diagonale de la dalle...


Avez vous des retours ? Pour ma part j'ai fait le comparo, le passage en 13 pouces fait rajouter 10 cm et 5 cm sur chaque coté de l'ordi, ca fait quand même pas la même chose à promener !!

Du coup je suis preneur du maximum d'infos pour faire mon choix et notamment des retours sur les autonomies constatées ? Des dolutions pour palier à l'abscence de lecteur Sd...

Merci


----------



## pbas400 (25 Octobre 2010)

Perso, je suis bien tenté par le 11 pour voyager, la seule "mini" contrainte c'est l'absence de lecteur carte SD...
mais vu le temps qu'on passe sur l'ordi en voyage...le 11 sera bien plus pratique à transporter.

et pour surfer sur le net à la recherche d'infos, faire des résa avions/hotels, gestion des mails...et gerer les photos sur Iphotos... ça sera parfait

le 11 est machine parfaite du Nomade

le 13, autant choisir le PRO ou rien ne lui manque (sauf un écran mat pour être un vrai Pro


----------



## fanfthones (25 Octobre 2010)

J'avoue que le 11 reste quand même ma priorité...mais je veux bien tout peser vu le tarif du joujou (si je ne suis plus satisfait dans 1 mois, madame me trucide !)
C'est vraiment dommage qu'il manque ce lecteur SD pour décharger les photos et les films de la caméra numérique !


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Octobre 2010)

Tu peux décharger les appareils en USB, donc je pense qu'il faut privilégier la mobilité. Et dans ce cas, le 11" est pour moi le meilleur choix, le 13" étant certes agréable mais finalement doté d'un encombrement déjà plus important.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Octobre 2010)

en connectant directement ton appareil par le port USB ?

Sinon ce qui me fait drôle, c'est de voir que le MBA 13' passe quasimment pour un dinosaure en terme d'encombrement par rapport au MBA 11', ce n'est pas faux.... mais je trouve que (le 13) c'est déjà une machine très adaptée à un usage nomade.


----------



## David_b (25 Octobre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> en connectant directement ton appareil par le port USB ?
> 
> Sinon ce qui me fait drôle, c'est de voir que le MBA 13' passe quasimment pour un dinosaure en terme d'encombrement par rapport au MBA 11', ce n'est pas faux.... mais je trouve que (le 13) c'est déjà une machine très adaptée à un usage nomade.



+1
Avec en prime une meilleure autonomie, une excellente résolution (pour bosser sur Aperture ou sur n'importe quel soft d'édition photo) et un proc un peu plus performant.

Le 11" est une incroyable machine mais elle est hyper-spécifique et j'ai bien peur que bon nombre de ceux qui l'achètent sur le coup "de l'émotion" risquent de sentir rapidement un peu à l'étroit.


----------



## fanfthones (25 Octobre 2010)

Au final à partir du moment ou on passe sur du 13", pourquoi ne pas passer sur un macbook pro (à part la finesse et le ssd, on gagne en contre partie de l'autonomie, 150 euros, du stockage, un lecteur cd, de la RAM....) ? non ?


----------



## badboyprod (25 Octobre 2010)

Je suis le seul à avoir lu que l'autonomie est de 5H en mode Wifi on? J'imagine que si on arrete le Wifi quand on en a pas besoin, ca augmente l'autonomie, non?


----------



## David_b (25 Octobre 2010)

badboyprod a dit:


> Je suis le seul à avoir lu que l'autonomie est de 5H en mode Wifi on? J'imagine que si on arrete le Wifi quand on en a pas besoin, ca augmente l'autonomie, non?



Oui, comme pour tous les autres portables, toutes marques confondues. Comme de baisser la luminosité de l'écran.

Pour ce qui est du choix Air ou MacBook classique: perso, je préfère trimballer 1.3Kilos  que plus de 2. C'est pour ça que j'ai le Air 2009. Sans compter que le nouveau Air a une meilleure résolution.

P/r au "Pro" : il n'y a pas cette satanée vitre. Rien que pour ça... 

Et ne sous estime pas l'impact d'un SSD: ça change tout. Il est hors de question que je "retourne" jamais sur un portable non-SSD.

Bien sûr, chacun trouvera des (dé)raisons qui lui sont propres, ce sont les miennes


----------



## badboyprod (25 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Oui, comme pour tous les autres portables, toutes marques confondues. Comme de baisser la luminosité de l'écran.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du choix Air ou MacBook classique: perso, je préfère trimballer 1.3Kilos  que plus de 2. C'est pour ça que j'ai le Air 2009. Sans compter que le nouveau Air a une meilleure résolution.
> 
> ...



Ah mais je suis convaincu! J'attends la revente de mon mac mini pour passer au MBA 11"!


----------



## MacWalden (25 Octobre 2010)

Pour ma part, j'attends vraiment l'iPad v2, car je persiste à penser que l'iPad peut tout à fait être utilisé en association avec un clavier (clamcase) pour taper du texte (sur Pages).


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Octobre 2010)

Oh oui, mais Pages 09 surpasse encore Pages iPad


----------



## David_b (25 Octobre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Oh oui, mais Pages 09 surpasse encore Pages iPad



et de loin


----------



## diegue (25 Octobre 2010)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ces problèmes "métaphysiques"! Pour moi le *poids* est primordial. En déplacement, loisirs ou autres, on finit toujours à avoir à l'épaule le micro, plus l'appareil photos, plus ... J'ai du un jour me charger d'un Vaio de 2kg : que c'est lourd ! Donc le 11 " parait l'idéal : mais ça nécessite 2 micros avec un back up permanent des dossiers : qui a une solution simple sur les back ups de micro à micro ? 
Mais c'est tout de même un peu cher d'acheter un 11" qui ne servira que pour les déplacements : d'ici quelques mois le refurb peut être une solution


----------



## David_b (25 Octobre 2010)

diegue a dit:


> mais ça nécessite 2 micros avec un back up permanent des dossiers : qui a une solution simple sur les back ups de micro à micro ?


Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ce dont tu parles. Quel backup permanent ?

Mais Dropbox est simplissime pour la syncro entre ordinateurs.


----------



## surfman06 (25 Octobre 2010)

t'as bien compris david .....
il existe une pléthore de services MobileMe,SugarSync,PersoLive,..........
Pour tous les goûts et tous les genres.............on the cloud.......

Une question concernant l'applecare sur un post, on parle de remboursement en cas de vol, mais ce n'est valable que si on prends  un crédit, isn't it?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

Pour ma part je voyage constamment entre l Asie et l Afrique,je possède 3 appareils  
Le MBP est mon appareil principal que je transporte rarement principalement a cause de la vitre le MBA me sert pour le travail et l iPad pour les loisirs 
Le MBA 11 peut être un bon compromis si l on possède une acuité visuelle parfaite même si a la longue ça doit faire short .
Si je ne devais qu en garder un , sans hésitation ce serait le MBP et s il pouvait bénéficier d' un écran mat , j aurai pour mon utilité l appareil parfait en ajoutant un SSD bien sur


----------



## pepito (26 Octobre 2010)

Petite questions pour les personnes qui ont pris le nouveau mba en version 13°, vous en pensez quoi de la qualité du son?
Merci


----------



## diegue (26 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ce dont tu parles. Quel backup permanent ?
> 
> Mais Dropbox est simplissime pour la syncro entre ordinateurs.



Tu as bien compris (et c'est moi qui me suis mal exprimé) : il s'agit bien de synchro entre ordinateurs.
Je ne connaissais pas Dropbox : je vais me renseigner; Merci
diegue


----------



## pepito (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour pour ceux qui y sont passé, pouvez vous me dire si le 11 et 13 sont en expo au apple store d'opéra? Ou je dois aller directement au apple store louvre absolument?

Merci.


----------



## Emiya (26 Octobre 2010)

pepito a dit:


> Bonjour pour ceux qui y sont passé, pouvez vous me dire si le 11 et 13 sont en expo au apple store d'opéra? Ou je dois aller directement au apple store louvre absolument?
> 
> Merci.


Les 11" et 13" sont exposés à Opéra, j'y suis allé ce matin.


----------



## pepito (26 Octobre 2010)

Emiya a dit:


> Les 11" et 13" sont exposés à Opéra, j'y suis allé ce matin.



Merci Emiya!!


J'en profite aussi pour vous poser une question pour ceux qui ont déjà commandé leur config sur mesure...
Voilà j'ai passé commande Dimanche soir pour le mba 13 en sur mesure... 

Du coup j'ai un délai de "3jours ouvrable" pour l'envoi...

Demain c'est mon troisieme jour mais du coup j'hésite à prendre une version 11 et je voudrais passé voir les 2 modèles en magasin demain....

Pensez vous que j'aurais encore le temps de cliquer sur ANNULER demain soir au cas ou je craque sur le 11 ou à votre avis ma commande risque d'être expédiée demain? Car si c'est le cas je préfère annuler dès ce soir et bien réfléchir avant.

Merci.


----------



## Darkbach (27 Octobre 2010)

J'ai aussi hésité entre le MBA 11 ou 13

MBA 11:
Ultra portable, ultra léger, puissance CPU suffisante pour la majorité des taches en bureautique/surf

MBA 13:
moins portable, plus lourd (tout en étant le plus léger et le plus portable de tout les 13"!), plus puissant (2.13Ghz rien avoir avec 1.4Ghz), comfort de la diagonal 13 par rapport a 11 pour de longue séance d'utilisation

Je pense que le 11 est parfait en second pc, pour pouvoir travailler ou surfer en déplacement.
Alors que le 13 est beaucoup plus polyvalent (CPU, diagonal et espace de stockage plus comfortable) et pourra etre utilisé comme pc principal. Si on a pas de gros besoin de puissance bien sur...

J'ai choisis le 11 parce que j'ai déja un pc un à la maison.


----------



## sclicer (27 Octobre 2010)

Ouais enfin moi je me retrouve dans ta description du 11", seulement bosser 8h/j dessus c'est pas possible sur un 11", déjà testé pendant 1an, c'est trop dur...
Autant prendre le 13" qui était jusqu'alors le plus portable des portables quand même :rose:


----------



## Darkbach (27 Octobre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Ouais enfin moi je me retrouve dans ta description du 11", seulement bosser 8h/j dessus c'est pas possible sur un 11", déjà testé pendant 1an, c'est trop dur...
> Autant prendre le 13" qui était jusqu'alors le plus portable des portables quand même :rose:



8h/jour ca devient ton pc principal dans ce cas la ^^


----------



## sclicer (27 Octobre 2010)

Non vus que mon PC principal est mon imac 24".
Bon les 8h:j son de l'extrême, mais bon il faut compter au minimum 6h d'amphi/j, donc le portable est plus que nécessaire.
Sachant que pour toutes les utilisations plus poussées, l'imac sera l'outil principal, donc l'intérêts du mbp est nul.
Le 11" Mba est très très bien, l'outil parfait à mon sens pour voyage,journalisme,prise de noes. (manque juste lecteur SD).
Seul problème c'est que je me vois bien  taper dessus, mais en Bu ou déplacement revoir mes notes,faire des recherches internet,taper mes recueils et ce pendant 3h si je ne suis pas chez moi, non un 11" est insuffisant.


----------



## Darkbach (27 Octobre 2010)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, tout dépend de l'utilisation que l'on en fait. Et c'est clair que moi non plus je me vois pas uniquement avec un 11.

PS: Tu avais un 11 ou un 11.6 ? (0.6 pouce tu gagne 1.5 cm de diagonale )


----------



## fanfthones (27 Octobre 2010)

En effet, moi c'est loin d'être du 8h00/jour. c'est plutôt pour faire du tourisme, quand je pars en week end etc...
Un pote qui à un Ipad me conseille d'ailleurs ce derniers, mais l'avantage du MBA c'est que je pourrais quand même utiliser dessus des périphériques style GPS de randonée, caméra numérique, chose qui me sera impossible avec l'Ipad...

Mais l'abscence de ce port SD, Rrrrhhhhhhhh (


----------



## David_b (27 Octobre 2010)

N'oublie pas que le 13" reste hyper léger et jusqu'il y a 1 semaine de ça, c'était lui l'ultra-portable Apple. Et il un port SD


----------



## sclicer (27 Octobre 2010)

C'est la même remarque que je me fais David.
 (au fait j'avais un 10,5", c'est moins bien que 113 évidement mais surtout aussi petit)


----------



## David_b (27 Octobre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> C'est la même remarque que je me fais David.
> (au fait j'avais un 10,5", c'est moins bien que 113 évidement mais surtout aussi petit)


C'est clair qu'il faut judicieusement choisir : fais une liste de tes besoins et regarde celui qui répond à la majorité 

Pour moi le 13" est très séduisant. Je pense de plus en plus sérieusement revendre tout mes Mac, et acheter le nouveau Air 13" gonflé à bloc. Avec un disque externe pour le stockage, il me suffira largement. Avec le 11", j'aurais trop peur de m'éclater les yeux (qui sont déjà pas très bons).


----------



## sclicer (27 Octobre 2010)

En le gonflant à bloc, hormis le prix ça ne sera pas pour moi.
Juste les 4go. SI vraiment aucune impact sur l'autonomie.

Pour le DD et le processeur, gratuitement je le ferais ,mais le premier pomperait de la batterie non ? Et je ne pense pas à avoir besoin de remplir 200go sur mon air.


----------



## robertodino (28 Octobre 2010)

Ben moi j'ai opté pour le MBA 13" , 2go et 128go ssd. Le top cette machine


----------



## pitou_92 (28 Octobre 2010)

Personnellement, je ne me vois pas avoir un mba en machine de bureau, j'opterais pour un mac mini + ecran externe ( yen a des vraiment pas chers) + mba 11" premier prix


----------



## robertodino (28 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne me vois pas avoir un mba en machine de bureau, j'opterais pour un mac mini + ecran externe ( yen a des vraiment pas chers) + mba 11" premier prix



Pleinement de ton avis


----------



## Landmax (30 Octobre 2010)

Je suis actuellement dans la même interrogation MBA ou MBP?
seul le poids et l'option superdrive intégrer ou non me pose soucis.

Dans les deux cas je compte utiliser le MBx avec la sortie mini displayport vers mon 40'' pour la maison.

Jhésite principalement pour le superdrive car je connais pas le monde Apple a part sur mon Iphone. Il y à quelque fois on peux avoir envi de ce matter un DVD ou graver un CD. 
Mais les 0,720Kg de différence sont t'il valable pour 330 de moins?


----------



## pitou_92 (30 Octobre 2010)

Landmax a dit:


> Je suis actuellement dans la même interrogation MBA ou MBP?
> seul le poids et l'option superdrive intégrer ou non me pose soucis.
> 
> Dans les deux cas je compte utiliser le MBx avec la sortie mini displayport vers mon 40'' pour la maison.
> ...



je te conseille un mbp, qui sera peut etre plus complet si c'est ta machine principale, sinon, prends le mba, qui est vraiment super léger et qui sort de veille en 1 éclair!


----------



## diegue (31 Octobre 2010)

Landmax a dit:


> Je suis actuellement dans la même interrogation MBA ou MBP?
> seul le poids et l'option superdrive intégrer ou non me pose soucis.
> 
> Dans les deux cas je compte utiliser le MBx avec la sortie mini displayport vers mon 40'' pour la maison.
> ...



Le Superdrive c'est archi facile : tu le branches, engages ton DVD et la lecture commence. C'est d'autant plus facile avec les nouveaux MBA qu'il y a 2 ports USB. Entre les MBA et MBP de 13", je choisirais le MBA. Si je ressentais le besoin d'un MBP ce serait au moins un 15"


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> je te conseille un mbp, qui sera peut etre plus complet si c'est ta machine principale, sinon, prends le mba, qui est vraiment super léger et qui sort de veille en 1 éclair!



+1


----------



## ibao (31 Octobre 2010)

Landmax a dit:


> Je suis actuellement dans la même interrogation MBA ou MBP?
> seul le poids et l'option superdrive intégrer ou non me pose soucis.
> 
> Dans les deux cas je compte utiliser le MBx avec la sortie mini displayport vers mon 40'' pour la maison.
> ...



Au pire tu te prends un MBA + le superdrive qui est à 79 vu que tu l'utiliseras occasionnellement


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

ibao a dit:


> Au pire tu te prends un MBA + le superdrive qui est à 79 vu que tu l'utiliseras occasionnellement



Oui, le super-drive n'est pas perdu, toujours mieux d'en avoir un au cas ou


----------



## Benjamin875 (31 Octobre 2010)

Je vous donne mon point de vue :
Ancien possesseur d'un mbp de 2010, je l'ai déjà revendu à un pote  pour m'acheter le mba.
En effet, étudiant, je me transporte l'ordi tous les jours à vélo ! 
Et 2 kg sur le dos, si on rajoute, la trousse, les TD qui font plusieurs feuilles et le reste (portable, porte feuille), ça commence à faire lourd ...

Le mba est parfait : finesse exceptionnelle ! Suffisamment autonome (je tiens tranquille les 7 H, et si vous voulez plus d'autonomie en prise de note en amphi, coupez la luminosité : avec mon mbp j'avais atteint 14 H ...), suffisamment puissant.

Les 13" me semblent indispensables si l'on travaille au moins 3/4H par jour : j'ai pris trop cher l'année dernière avec mon netbook de 10".

Mais le couple idéal reste, je pense, imac + mba de 11".
Le problème, quand on est étudiant (en droit), c'est que je reste très longtemps à la BU pour utiliser les bouquins. Je ne rentre donc pas chez moi = le 13 " est indispensable.

De plus le 11" n'est pas si autonome que ça ! 5 H ça peut commencer à être juste.


----------



## pitou_92 (31 Octobre 2010)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je vous donne mon point de vue :
> Ancien possesseur d'un mbp de 2010, je l'ai déjà revendu à un pote  pour m'acheter le mba.
> En effet, étudiant, je me transporte l'ordi tous les jours à vélo !
> Et 2 kg sur le dos, si on rajoute, la trousse, les TD qui font plusieurs feuilles et le reste (portable, porte feuille), ça commence à faire lourd ...
> ...


pas faux, pas faux.... 
mais je trouve le 11" comme meme plus utile dans les déplacements parce que + léger et + petit


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (31 Octobre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Oui, le super-drive n'est pas perdu, toujours mieux d'en avoir un au cas ou



Oui effectivement c'est pratique d'en posséder un, sinon il est possible de partager le lecteur CD/DVD d'un iMac ou autre Macbook via le réseau... mais il faut posséder un autre Mac dans ce cas.


----------



## ibao (31 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> pas faux, pas faux....
> mais je trouve le 11" comme meme plus utile dans les déplacements parce que + léger et + petit


  Après tout dépend vraiment des besoins, et surtout si l'on préfère privilégier le confort visuel (13") ou la mobilité (11")


----------



## pbas400 (31 Octobre 2010)

sur des modeles orientés mobilité ! 

Apple aurait pu prévoir un espace pour pouvoir l'attacher avec un câble antivol Kensington comme sur les MBP


----------



## plaj (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je voulais vous faire un petit retour sur le 11 que je viens de recevoir. 

C'est une pure merveille. Le design, la taille, l'autonomie, le disque dur SSD, etc. Ce que je trouve particulièrement correct, c'est l'écran. En effet, cette taille (qui pourtant n'est pas commune) va à ravir avec MACOSX. En effet, les pixels sont très lisibles, ont se croiraient sur du RETINA de l'Iphone. 

Dommage pour le retroéclairage du clavier, mais dans un environnement sombre, on distingue parfaitement les lettres, Appel ayant inscrit les lettres à l'aide d'une peinture rétro réflechissante. Cela ne remplace pas le retro, mais économique probablement la batterie. D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester la batterie. Ce point m'a l'air un peu mieux que le MBA 13 SSD mais ce n'est pas flagrant. 

Pour une utilisation nomade, (c'est à dire à trimballer partout), c'est ce que je cherchais !


Donc, un conseil foncez ! 


Par contre étant encore possesseur d'un MBA 13 SSD que j'avais acheté en 2010, le travail d'une journée semble plus envisageable sur le 13. (D'ailleurs je vends ce MBA, si vous le souhaitez vous pouvez me faire des propositions par MP ! )

Bonne journée


----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> sur des modeles orientés mobilité !
> 
> Apple aurait pu prévoir un espace pour pouvoir l'attacher avec un câble antivol Kensington comme sur les MBP


Bah, c'était déjà absent des anciens Air...


----------



## ptiloup44 (31 Octobre 2010)

pour lire tes cartes SD tu as cette solution peu encombrante et pratique pour 4 euros:

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Photo-V...e-cartes-SD-HC-MMC-Evolutive-USB-2-0.htm#avis


----------



## pbas400 (31 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Bah, c'était déjà absent des anciens Air...



Bah, comme le 11 est nouveau, une évo utile aurait été sympa, surtout en mode nomade


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> pas faux, pas faux....
> mais je trouve le 11" comme meme plus utile dans les déplacements parce que + léger et + petit


 
Bahh   le 13 rentre parfaitement dans ma valise d'enseignant hihi


----------



## TiteLine (31 Octobre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Bahh   le 13 rentre parfaitement dans ma valise d'enseignant hihi




Ouep, j'ai l'ancien modèle et il entre sans problème dans le cartable ... mais le 11" serait encore plus pratique car je pourrais le glisser dans le sac à main et ne perdrais plus de temps à aller le récupérer dans l'armoire de ma salle entre midi et deux 

Plus sérieusement, pour choisir  entre le 11,6" et le 13" , il faut bien évaluer ses priorités : poids ou confort visuel. 
L'utilisation peut être déterminante. J'utilise beaucoup le MBA pour vidéoprojeter le manuel, des présentations Keynote ou la trace écrite .Le gros du travail, je le prépare à la maison sur l'iMac. Je pense qu'un 11" serait suffisant pour mon utilisation.  Maintenant, si je devais passer plusieurs heures à faire des recherches, préparer une présentation, je ne pourrais pas avec ce format. J'ai déjà du mal avec le 13" ...


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> Maintenant, si je devais passer plusieurs heures à faire des recherches, préparer une présentation, je ne pourrais pas avec ce format. J'ai déjà du mal avec le 13" ...



Ok, je vois. Voici un petit résumé de mon utilisation :

iMac i7 : stockage des films et des séries Us Applestore, CS5, encodage, Aperture et WoW de temps à autre. Recherche et préparation des cours.
MBA (ancien et nouveau modèle) : Forum Macgé un peu partout, utilisation au Lycée pour projeter les cours aux élèves, twitter, Podcasts audio, surf. Donc en mode très léger.
iPad wifi : uniquement sur le canapé le week-end. Le reste du temps il fait office de cadre Photo sur mon bureau.
iPod : un Nano dans la voiture, un shuffle pour le jogging, un nouveau Nano en guise de montre.
iPhone : Téléphone et Modem pour les déplacements (couplé avec le MBA). Apps pour le divertissement de temps à autre. 1Password pour toujours avoir l'ensemble de mes mots de passe sur moi.

Pour moi le format en 13" est idéal, ni trop grand, ni trop petit.


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Octobre 2010)

Une iWatch?


----------



## robertodino (1 Novembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Une iWatch?



Oh que oui, et quel style ^^

http://ilovehandles.net/

PS: Je viens de passer commande pour des autres bracelets, il y a un kit complet en couleur, tiens ma femme va aimer ^^

http://nanowatch.dk/


----------



## Joe Guillian (1 Novembre 2010)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse (je m'étais moi-même posé la question) ci-dessous un lien vers les caractéristiques techniques (dont type de processeurs, etc.) des nouveaux MBA. En espérant que ces info. soient fiables 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook_Air


----------



## robertodino (1 Novembre 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> Pour ceux que cela intéresse (je m'étais moi-même posé la question) ci-dessous un lien vers les caractéristiques techniques (dont type de processeurs, etc.) des nouveaux MBA. En espérant que ces info. soient fiables
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook_Air



Merci pour l'info


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Oh que oui, et quel style ^^
> 
> http://ilovehandles.net/
> 
> ...



sa me donne de plus en plus envi d'acheter un ipod nano!!:rateau:


----------



## robertodino (2 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> sa me donne de plus en plus envi d'acheter un ipod nano!!:rateau:



Moi j'aime le porter en tant que montre, en fait c'est vraiment plus discret que je pensais. Hier j'ai accompagné ma copine chez le médecin en urgences (4ème mois de grossesse et fortes douleurs). Le toubib n'arrêtais pas de regarder mon poignet. J'ai voulu lui faire la remarque quand il nous a annoncé que ce sera un garçon. Fou de joie je lui ai collé le Nano au nez


----------



## terradouf (2 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Hier j'ai accompagné ma copine chez le médecin en urgences (4ème mois de grossesse et fortes douleurs). Le toubib n'arrêtais pas de regarder mon poignet. J'ai voulu lui faire la remarque quand il nous a annoncé que ce sera un garçon. Fou de joie je lui ai collé le Nano au nez



Félicitation robertodino pour ce futur petit utilisateur de mac


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Moi j'aime le porter en tant que montre, en fait c'est vraiment plus discret que je pensais. Hier j'ai accompagné ma copine chez le médecin en urgences (4ème mois de grossesse et fortes douleurs). Le toubib n'arrêtais pas de regarder mon poignet. J'ai voulu lui faire la remarque quand il nous a annoncé que ce sera un garçon. Fou de joie je lui ai collé le Nano au nez



tu pourras lui apprendre pleins de trucs sur les macs 
voous connaissez déjà le prénom??


----------



## David_b (2 Novembre 2010)

Vous savez, y a les messages privés pour ce genre de discussions 

Sinon, je peux vous parler de ma nièce de 9 ans qui fait de la photo ?


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Vous savez, y a les messages privés pour ce genre de discussions
> 
> Sinon, je peux vous parler de ma nièce de 9 ans qui fait de la photo ?



allez parle nous en, parle nous en!!!!


----------



## Valmente (2 Novembre 2010)

je suis d'accord avec David, lorsqu'on intervient sur un fil c'est pour apporter une information qui intéresse l'ensemble des participants du fil de discussion - on n'est pas sur un chat.

Donc je pose une question pour étoffer mon intervention 

Utilisateurs des nouveaux MBA, avec cette police beaucoup plus petite sur les deux modèles, ressentez-vous une gêne visuelle ou de la fatigue oculaire après plusieurs heures à lire sur leur écran ? ça peut faire une différence de confort avec le macbook pro 13" en cas de choix (ce qui était la question initiale).


----------



## blackmizou (2 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec David, lorsqu'on intervient sur un fil c'est pour apporter une information qui intéresse l'ensemble des participants du fil de discussion - on n'est pas sur un chat.
> 
> Donc je pose une question pour étoffer mon intervention
> 
> Utilisateurs des nouveaux MBA, avec cette police beaucoup plus petite sur les deux modèles, ressentez-vous une gêne visuelle ou de la fatigue oculaire après plusieurs heures à lire sur leur écran ? ça peut faire une différence de confort avec le macbook pro 13" en cas de choix (ce qui était la question initiale).



Utilisé depuis bientôt une semaine.. Aucun manque de confort ne se fait sentir 

Peut être en effet que la lecture à l'écran est plus fatigante que sur un écran plus grand mais au moins on a un superbe écran avec un rendu magnifique  N'oubliez pas de baisser de 20 ou 30% la luminosité et ça sera top !!!


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

blackmizou a dit:


> Utilisé depuis bientôt une semaine.. Aucun manque de confort ne se fait sentir
> 
> Peut être en effet que la lecture à l'écran est plus fatigante que sur un écran plus grand mais au moins on a un superbe écran avec un rendu magnifique  N'oubliez pas de baisser de 20 ou 30% la luminosité et ça sera top !!!



moi sa va aussi, pas de fatigue oculaire!


----------



## robertodino (2 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> Utilisateurs des nouveaux MBA, avec cette police beaucoup plus petite sur les deux modèles, ressentez-vous une gêne visuelle ou de la fatigue oculaire après plusieurs heures à lire sur leur écran ? ça peut faire une différence de confort avec le macbook pro 13" en cas de choix (ce qui était la question initiale).



Je pinch deux fois dans Safari pour agrandir les caractères. Vive le Multitouch


----------



## Valmente (2 Novembre 2010)

ah oui c'est pratique ça, je l'ai essayé sur le 11,6" notamment c'est plus confortable pour lire


----------



## robertodino (2 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> ah oui c'est pratique ça, je l'ai essayé sur le 11,6" notamment c'est plus confortable pour lire



Oui, en plus ça permet de tirer profit du multitouch.


----------



## carolo18 (2 Novembre 2010)

salut

bon jai parcouru les pages et que de dilem le 11 le 13 que chisir....

de toute facon c'est pareil pour moi!!lol

par contre je voudrais juste savoir par rapport aux jeux , bien évidemment occasionnel !!!

jai joué a COD6 sur le MBA d'un pote et bon ca fonctionne trés bien les reglages ne sont pas au maxi bien sur mais c'est largement jouable!!

est ce que quelqu un peux me dire si sur les nouveaux que ce soit le 11 ou le 13 les jeux comme COD ou counterstrike tourne come sur les 2009 

je suppose que oui vue que la carte graphique et senssiblement mieux que la 9400M 

par contre je me demande pour le 11 avec 1,4MHZ ca me semble leger

pour info les jeux seront occasionnel c'est surtout pour avoir un 2IEMEpc  ayant deja un 27P 

voila merci d'avance


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Oui, en plus ça permet de tirer profit du multitouch.



je fais peut etre du hors sujet, mais la magic mouse est super nul pour les gestes multitouch , sinon je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## pbas400 (3 Novembre 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> par contre je me demande pour le 11 avec 1,4MHZ ca me semble leger



j'ai encore testé aujourd'hui dans un AppleStore, le 11 en configuration de base 1.4 et 2 go de mémoire, en surfant sur le net, lançant iphoto, itunes et exécutant une video, et bien aucun ralentissement.

donc pour moi c'est décidé, je vais me choisir le 11 1.4 avec 4 go de mémoire  en complement du MBP 15 
dans un esprit de nomadisme...et de voyages (internet, gestion des photos, musique, video)
avec un disque externe Lacie Rikiki de 500 go


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> je fais peut etre du hors sujet, mais la magic mouse est super nul pour les gestes multitouch , sinon je suis d'accord avec toi



Justement et c'est pour cela que je l'ai rangée au profit du Trackpad, depuis je me sens à l'aise avec n'importe quelle machine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h01 ----------




carolo18 a dit:


> je suppose que oui vue que la carte graphique et senssiblement mieux que la 9400M



Oui, la CG est environ trois fois plus puissante, par contre je ne sais pas si COD tournera convenablement sur le 11", je pense que oui, mais je ne voudrais rien affirmer avant d'avoir vu de vrais bench.


----------



## pitou_92 (3 Novembre 2010)

est ce que quelqu'un peut me conseiller une bonne souris polyvalente svp


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> est ce que quelqu'un peut me conseiller une bonne souris polyvalente svp


Microsoft fait d'excellentes souris. Ou Logitech. 
Après, la "polyvalence" d'une souris s'arrête pour moi à la possibilité de bouger le curseur à l'écran et de cliquer


----------



## GrosBob (3 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Microsoft fait d'excellentes souris. Ou Logitech.
> Après, la "polyvalence" d'une souris s'arrête pour moi à la possibilité de bouger le curseur à l'écran et de cliquer



Parfois dans les grands moments de forme, je lui demande même de scroller ... 

Sinon pour rester dans les tons alu, il y a la magic mousse, mais j'ai du mal à accrocher....


----------



## carolo18 (3 Novembre 2010)

bon ben ca a l air pas mal tout ca je crois que le 11aussi pour sera tres. bien


----------



## Mateo97120 (3 Novembre 2010)

J'ai reçu mon 11" 128SSD et c'est vraiment une belle machine, le plus bluffant c'est la réactivité, il démarre en 14 secondes et les programmes s'ouvrent très vite, vive le SSD ! Sinon l'écran a une excellente qualité et je vais faire quelques tests sous CS Source pour voir les capacités en jeux.


----------



## carolo18 (3 Novembre 2010)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon 11" 128SSD et c'est vraiment une belle machine, le plus bluffant c'est la réactivité, il démarre en 14 secondes et les programmes s'ouvrent très vite, vive le SSD ! Sinon l'écran a une excellente qualité et je vais faire quelques tests sous CS Source pour voir les capacités en jeux.



oui oui tres bien ca m'interresse a fond donne vite des retours!!


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon 11" 128SSD et c'est vraiment une belle machine, le plus bluffant c'est la réactivité, il démarre en 14 secondes et les programmes s'ouvrent très vite, vive le SSD ! Sinon l'écran a une excellente qualité et je vais faire quelques tests sous CS Source pour voir les capacités en jeux.



Félicitations pour ta machine, en te souhaitant beaucoup de plaisir avec 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h15 ----------




pitou_92 a dit:


> est ce que quelqu'un peut me conseiller une bonne souris polyvalente svp



Une bonne souris à mon goût.

http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/mice-pointers/mice/devices/5845


----------



## diegue (3 Novembre 2010)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon 11" 128SSD et c'est vraiment une belle machine, le plus bluffant c'est la réactivité, il démarre en 14 secondes et les programmes s'ouvrent très vite, vive le SSD ! Sinon l'écran a une excellente qualité et je vais faire quelques tests sous CS Source pour voir les capacités en jeux.



Bien sûr il est rapide, magnifique et l'on a envie de craquer !
Mais j'attends les commentaires de ceux qui pourront l'utiliser en poste quasi principal.
Quid du clavier : arrive t'on, avec des gros doigts à taper facilement pendant plusieurs minutes sans trop faire d'erreurs de positionnement ? Peux t'on lire facilement les colonnes "excel" etc.
Donc merci à ceux qui essuient les plâtres ! (et le nombre de 11" dans le refurb sera un bon indicateur)


----------



## David_b (3 Novembre 2010)

diegue a dit:


> Quid du clavier : arrive t'on, avec des gros doigts à taper facilement pendant plusieurs minutes sans trop faire d'erreurs de positionnement ?



c'est le _même_ clavier que sur tous les portables Apple.


----------



## sclicer (3 Novembre 2010)

Hop vous auriez des liens  UK/US/Fr sur des test du macbook air 13", car j'ai vraiment envie de me rassurer sur l'autonomie.
merci


----------



## peterios (3 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Hop vous auriez des liens  UK/US/Fr sur des test du macbook air 13", car j'ai vraiment envie de me rassurer sur l'autonomie.
> merci



Salut

L'autonomie sur le 13 est excellent. En tout cas bien supérieure à mon macbook pro 13.
En effet en utilisation bureautique avec luminosité à 50 % et le wifi activé (Flash désactivé par contre) le mac tient plus de dix heures !!!!

A plus


----------



## Joe Guillian (3 Novembre 2010)

Au vu des différents tests (en images ou en vidéos) la différence de taille entre le 11" et le 13" ne semble pas vraiment 'flagrante'. Je précise que je n'ai pas vu ces deux modèles en "vrai" et côte à côte. L'écart de poids étant d'environ 250grammes, si je n'écris pas de bêtises. 

Si l'on fait abstraction de la différence de prix (qui peut être  rédhibitoire tout de même en fonction du budget que l'on souhaite investir ou pas...) le 13" semble avoir bien des qualités face au 11":
. Puissance brute avec un processeur plus véloce.
. Un écran plus confortable et qui bénéficie d'une très bonne résolution, meilleure qu'un MBP 13"!
. Une autonomie vraiment supérieure.
. Un lecteur de carte SD intégré.
Le tout contenu dans une coque que l'on peut vraiment transporter de partout (poids/taille/épaisseur).

Ma question est: que reste-t-il vraiment au MBA 11" ? Est-il vraiment plus transportable qu'un MBA 13" ? Au final le gain taille/poids compense-t-il vraiment les qualités (supérieures) du MBA 13" ?
Bref, ce sont les questions que je me pose... Mais il faudrait que je puisse les tester en "vrai" tous les deux afin de me faire un opinion définitive  Vos réponses sont les bienvenues


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> Ma question est: que reste-t-il vraiment au MBA 11" ? Est-il vraiment plus transportable qu'un MBA 13" ? Au final le gain taille/poids compense-t-il vraiment les qualités (supérieures) du MBA 13" ?
> Bref, ce sont les questions que je me pose... Mais il faudrait que je puisse les tester en "vrai" tous les deux afin de me faire un opinion définitive  Vos réponses sont les bienvenues



J'ai opté pour le 13" mais je comprends les acheteurs du 11". Le 11" est le top du top pour quelqu'un qui veut un ultra-portable avec Os X dessus.


----------



## Dorshiffe (4 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'hésite entre :
le MBA 13" à 1.86GHz, 128Go et 4GB qui me reviendraità 1222&#8364; (Merci Apple on Campus )
et le MBP 13" 2,4Ghz, avec un SSD de 128 Go pour 1288&#8364;
La différence n'est que de 60&#8364; pour 700g et quelques Ghzn ce qui ferait, sans parler de l'épaisseur, deux ordinateurs comparables.

Es ce que le MBP avec SSD est aussi rapide au démarrage, ainsi que la sortie de veille, que le MBA ?


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

Dorshiffe a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'hésite entre :
> le MBA 13" à 1.86GHz, 128Go et 4GB qui me reviendraità 1222 (Merci Apple on Campus )
> et le MBP 13" 2,4Ghz, avec un SSD de 128 Go pour 1288
> ...



Coucou et bienvenu, je te conseil de lire le topic en entier, cette question est posée un peu partout. Le choix devrais se faire en fonction de ton utilisation et non en fonction du boot ou des grammes


----------



## Dorshiffe (4 Novembre 2010)

Mais c'est juste pour savoir, car Apple parle beaucoup de l' "Instant on" du MBA, mais cela est-il aussi possible avec n'importe quel autre MacBook munis d'un SSD ?
Car après l'argument de la taille/poids, Apple parle bien de la réactivité du MBA...


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

Dorshiffe a dit:


> Mais c'est juste pour savoir, car Apple parle beaucoup de l' "Instant on" du MBA, mais cela est-il aussi possible avec n'importe quel autre MacBook munis d'un SSD ?
> Car après l'argument de la taille/poids, Apple parle bien de la réactivité du MBA...



"Instant on" c'est du marketing. Mais sinon oui il est très réactif, par contre je ne peux pas comparer avec un autre Mac muni d'un ssd vu que je n'en n'ai pas


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

Dorshiffe a dit:


> Mais c'est juste pour savoir, car Apple parle beaucoup de l' "Instant on" du MBA, mais cela est-il aussi possible avec n'importe quel autre MacBook munis d'un SSD ?
> Car après l'argument de la taille/poids, Apple parle bien de la réactivité du MBA...



Le MBA est hyper optimisé, mais _tout_ Mac en SSD sera hyper réactif (tous mes Mac sont en SSD). 
Mais AUCUN Mac n'est "instant on", ils sortent juste de veille très vite, presque instantanément. Mais si tu les reboot, ça prend quelque secondes


----------



## Dorshiffe (4 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour les réponses rapides (digne d'un MBA )


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

diegue a dit:


> Donc merci à ceux qui essuient les plâtres ! (et le nombre de 11" dans le refurb sera un bon indicateur)



Perso je trouve que ce MBA revA est de très meilleure facture comparé à l'ancien MBA 2009 revB.


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Perso je trouve que ce MBA revA est de très meilleure facture comparé à l'ancien MBA 2009 revB.



Pourquoi ?


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Pourquoi ?



Et bien parce-que mon ancien MBA avait (avais ou avait?) quelques défauts. L'écran n'était pas bien collé au châssis aluminium laissant apparaitre un petit écart d'un millimètre sur les bords. Les touches du clavier n'étaient pas droites, certaines penchaient d'un coté. La charnière n'était pas très stable entre autre. Je trouve que c'est le genre de détail à éliminer sur une revB. Mais bon j'ai fait avec, je n'ai jamais eu recours au SAV jusqu'à présent. 

Sur ce MBA tout est nickel. Donc heureux


----------



## Joe Guillian (4 Novembre 2010)

Pour faire suite à mon commentaire un peu plus haut: le test de MacGe de ce jour est assez éloquent, le MBA 13" semble être "la" machine du bon compromis entre portabilité(taille-poids)/puissance/qualité de conception (même si le proc testé est un 2.13ghz, je ne pense qu'il y ait bcp d'écart de puissance avec le 1.86ghz).


----------



## GrosBob (4 Novembre 2010)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> (même si le proc testé est un 2.13ghz, je ne pense qu'il y ait bcp d'écart de puissance avec le 1.86ghz).



Je pourrais pas te répondre, je l'attends avec le 2,13Ghz et les 4Go ...
Les 4Go étant pour moi plus important que le 2,13Ghz en effet ... mais bon comme ce sera am machine principale, j'ai un peu craqué sur les option


----------



## coptere (5 Novembre 2010)

Plusieurs d'entre vous se plaignent de l'absence de port SD sur le MBA 11" mais avez-vous pensé aux cartes SD Eye-Fi ? 
Si oui l'avez vous testé sur votre Mac ?


----------



## pbas400 (5 Novembre 2010)

coptere a dit:


> Plusieurs d'entre vous se plaignent de l'absence de port SD sur le MBA 11" mais avez-vous pensé aux cartes SD Eye-Fi ?
> Si oui l'avez vous testé sur votre Mac ?



4go c 'est dans les 100 euros la carte    à ce prix le 13 c'est mieux


----------



## coptere (5 Novembre 2010)

Le 13" c'est toujours mieux


----------



## pitou_92 (6 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> Je pourrais pas te répondre, je l'attends avec le 2,13Ghz et les 4Go ...
> Les 4Go étant pour moi plus important que le 2,13Ghz en effet ... mais bon comme ce sera am machine principale, j'ai un peu craqué sur les option



juste un tout petit peu!


----------



## Ambri-piotta (6 Novembre 2010)

Et bien moi j'ai opté pour le macbook pro 13 pouces que beaucoup de personne trouvent "pas assez suffisant" mais franchement c'est le top.  ensuite le macbook air est génial mais pas fait pour moi car il n'y a pas de lecteur CD... C'est la raison qui m'a fait acheter ce MBP


----------



## carolo18 (6 Novembre 2010)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon 11" 128SSD et c'est vraiment une belle machine, le plus bluffant c'est la réactivité, il démarre en 14 secondes et les programmes s'ouvrent très vite, vive le SSD ! Sinon l'écran a une excellente qualité et je vais faire quelques tests sous CS Source pour voir les capacités en jeux.



alors as tu des retours par rapport a CS ou COD !?


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Novembre 2010)

Bah COD 4 ça risque de faire comme sur MacMini (40FPs en 1024, selon le Web) non?


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah COD 4 ça risque de faire comme sur MacMini (40FPs en 1024, selon le Web) non?



Je pense que ce sera en dessous de 40FPS. On les attends tous ces benchs nom de Dieu.


----------



## Ambri-piotta (7 Novembre 2010)

Mais le MBA 13 est aussi puissant que les MBP 13 voir 15" donc ça devrai tourner


----------



## clochelune (7 Novembre 2010)

ptiloup44 a dit:


> pour lire tes cartes SD tu as cette solution peu encombrante et pratique pour 4 euros:
> 
> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Photo-V...e-cartes-SD-HC-MMC-Evolutive-USB-2-0.htm#avis



bon pour iPad aussi ce système ? génial en tout cas pour ceux qui veulent le MBA 11 pouces et qui trouvent que ça manque...


----------



## Ambri-piotta (7 Novembre 2010)

Sur ton appareil photo tu as dû recevoir un câble USB avec. Et bien tu vois ou je veux en venir


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Novembre 2010)

Surtout que je suis pas sur que la carte SD soit plus rapide que l'USB.


----------



## carolo18 (7 Novembre 2010)

bon toujours dans l'attente de quelques retours pour ces fameux jeux!!!"lol"

sinon y a t'il possibilité de changer un SSD sur le 11pouce ou le 13p  par exemple si au bout de quelques temps on trouves ca un peu juste et passer A 128go


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> bon toujours dans l'attente de quelques retours pour ces fameux jeux!!!"lol"
> 
> sinon y a t'il possibilité de changer un SSD sur le 11pouce ou le 13p  par exemple si au bout de quelques temps on trouves ca un peu juste et passer A 128go



Yep


----------



## GrosBob (8 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Yep



Enfin, sauf erreur de ma part, techniquement c'est possible, mais commercialement il n'y a rien aujourd'hui 

Wait and See.


----------



## robertodino (8 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> Enfin, sauf erreur de ma part, techniquement c'est possible, mais commercialement il n'y a rien aujourd'hui
> 
> Wait and See.



Un APR fera l'échange sans problèmes ni saut de garantie, le miens en tout cas.


----------



## GrosBob (8 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Un APR fera l'échange sans problèmes ni saut de garantie, le miens en tout cas.



Carolo18 voulait upgrader son SSD pour gagner en capacité. Apple propose t-il ca aujourd'hui ?
Pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## robertodino (8 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> Carolo18 voulait upgrader son SSD pour gagner en capacité. Apple propose t-il ca aujourd'hui ?
> Pas à ma connaissance.



Pardon, je voulais dire un Apple Reseller Agrée.


----------



## GrosBob (8 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Pardon, je voulais dire un Apple Reseller Agrée.



La question reste entière pour moi. Cela m'intéresse aussi, mais je ne vois pas exactement comment un magasin agréé pourrait avoir un produit qui n'est pas commercialisé aujourd'hui?

(bon dans mon cas, ce serait une barrette de 512Go qui me ferait craquer  ... sauf son prix peut être , égale à celui du MBA)


----------



## robertodino (8 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> La question reste entière pour moi. Cela m'intéresse aussi, mais je ne vois pas exactement comment un magasin agréé pourrait avoir un produit qui n'est pas commercialisé aujourd'hui?
> 
> (bon dans mon cas, ce serait une barrette de 512Go qui me ferait craquer  ... sauf son prix peut être , égale à celui du MBA)



la 256 est en commerce 

http://www.journaldumac.com/2010/10/27/256go-de-ssd-pour-le-macbook-air-11-6-chez-photofast/


----------



## GrosBob (8 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> la 256 est en commerce
> 
> http://www.journaldumac.com/2010/10/27/256go-de-ssd-pour-le-macbook-air-11-6-chez-photofast/



"On attend plus que les prix et date de sortie maintenant !"

Il le sera prochainement, mais pas certain que le connecteur utilisé par apple soit libre d'utilisation par des tiers. Ce ne serait pas le premier produit à faire une apparition furtive.


----------



## robertodino (8 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> "On attend plus que les prix et date de sortie maintenant !"
> 
> Il le sera prochainement, mais pas certain que le connecteur utilisé par apple soit libre d'utilisation par des tiers. Ce ne serait pas le premier produit à faire une apparition furtive.



Le problème c'est que je n'arrives pas à retrouver la page. Je demande à mon Reseller demain vu que c'est lui qui me l'a dit vendredi dernier.


----------



## GrosBob (8 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Le problème c'est que je n'arrives pas à retrouver la page. Je demande à mon Reseller demain vu que c'est lui qui me l'a dit vendredi dernier.



MacGé l'a fait pour toi 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/175822/toshiba-commercialise-le-ssd-du-macbook-air

Il est ou mon 512Go ?


----------



## mistik (8 Novembre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> Perso, je suis bien tenté par le 11 pour voyager, la seule "mini" contrainte c'est l'absence de lecteur carte SD...


Il existe des *lecteurs mullti-cartes* à brancher au port usb et il existe une *clé usb* qui s'ouvre par l'extérieur et qui permet de glisser une carte sd, j'ai les 2 et cela fonctionne très bien sous Mac.

Concernant le changement de barrettes ssd, j'ai lu quelque part qu'Apple avait changé les vis pour accéder à l'intérieur de la machine. 
Donc il faut de nouveaux tournevis ... lesquels et les trouve-t-on facilement ?


----------



## robertodino (8 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> MacGé l'a fait pour toi
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/175822/toshiba-commercialise-le-ssd-du-macbook-air
> 
> Il est ou mon 512Go ?



Oui, je viens de lire l'article. Mon Reseller m'a parlé d'une autre marque pourtant. A voir.


----------



## carolo18 (8 Novembre 2010)

bon ok de bonnes infos tout ca!!


----------



## robertodino (9 Novembre 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> bon ok de bonnes infos tout ca!!



je sens que mon 13 va bientôt passer à 256go


----------



## Valmente (9 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> je sens que mon 13 va bientôt passer à 256go



Et perdre la garantie ? dommage...


----------



## surfman06 (9 Novembre 2010)

Pour la garantie, rien ne t'empêche de remettre ta barrette d'origine?


----------



## Ambri-piotta (9 Novembre 2010)

Dommage pour la garantie...


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2010)

Oui ce serait dommage, et faire gaffe aussi à la fragilité des batteries si tu le démontes toi-même...


----------



## carolo18 (9 Novembre 2010)

bon je me rehitere mais toujours pas de retours par rapport aux jeux "counter strike ou COD" avec le 11p!!!


----------



## sclicer (9 Novembre 2010)

CS tourne sur un PC de 98 ...
COD : le 2  ne devrait poser aucun problème, faut voir la date du jeu quoi oO
LE 4 devrait quant à lui demander pas mal de ressource.
FIn il y a un thread maintenant sur le jeu mba...


----------



## carolo18 (9 Novembre 2010)

pour ce qui et de cod celui de mon fils et le derniers "warfare" ou un truc comme ca "les joueurs comprendrons, apres si ca tourne avec les reglages au plus bas y a aucun souci

par contre ce qu il faut savoir c'est que sur le 11p y a que 64GO si on divise par deux ces 64GO donc 32MAC et 32 SEVEN ca fait un peu juste en disque dur surtout que cod, cs, prennent a eux deux deja 10go donc bon ca fait un peu juste quand meme, (bon pas la peine de me dire si on veux jouer il faut ceci ou cela comme pc ) je sais bien tout ca

je veux juste un compromis moi il me faut un nomade et quand je m'en sert pas le gosse peux y jouer un peu!!

apres j'ai vue le macbook "le blanc" 2,4mhz,250GO, et la gt320, bon la, la config et tres bien et finalement il prend pas tant de place que ca!!! et il et a 980&#8364; 

sinon que ce soit mbp ou mba 13p c'est de suite 1200 et 1300&#8364;  soit plus de 300&#8364;  de plus mais bon....


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> par contre ce qu il faut savoir c'est que sur le 11p y a que 64GO si on divise par deux ces 64GO donc 32MAC et 32 SEVEN ca fait un peu juste


Surtout que tu disposes en réalité de moins de 64Go...
Le modèle 64 go est in Notebook au sens strict: un bloc-notes électronique.


----------



## sclicer (9 Novembre 2010)

Si seulement il  avait pu avoir une autonomie décente 

edit: Certes belle faute de conjugaison, mais l'intérêt du telle remarque ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Si seulement il aurait pu avoir une autonomie décente



Si seulement il avait pu avoir une conjugaison décente


----------



## sclicer (9 Novembre 2010)

AU fait je rebondis sur le bon topic.
Concernant ce test d'autonomie :
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3991/apples-2010-macbook-air-11-13inch-reviewed/9
Qu'en pensez-vous, est-ce réel ?

Car dans ce test, le 11" devient enfin interessant pour moi ( env 7H en mode only bureautique)


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> AU fait je rebondis sur le bon topic.
> Concernant ce test d'autonomie :
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/3991/apples-2010-macbook-air-11-13inch-reviewed/9
> Qu'en pensez-vous, est-ce réel ?
> ...


Tu peux douter de l'existence du Père Noël, douter de la sincérité des hommes (et femmes) politiques, de la rotondité de la Terre, de l'infinité de l'Univers (et de la connerie), mais de anandtech tu ne douteras point


----------



## sclicer (9 Novembre 2010)

Je prends note de ces sages paroles.
Du coup j'hésite entre un 11" boosté ( et encore le 1,6ghz devrait faire perdre de la batterie ou même voltage que le 1,4 ?) et le 13" de base et 4go ...

Seul inconvénient dans le cas du 11" : Aperture vraiment pas dans son bain


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Seul inconvénient dans le cas du 11" : Aperture vraiment pas dans son bain


Ca devrait régler tes hésitations, parce que l'écran du 11" ne va pas grandir avec le temps ;

Et c'est une des raisons qui m'a fait acheter le 13", toutes options, hier au Louvre


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Ca devrait régler tes hésitations, parce que l'écran du 11" ne va pas grandir avec le temps ;
> 
> Et c'est une des raisons qui m'a fait acheter le 13", toutes options, hier au Louvre


Tu vas pouvoir nous faire un petit test de derrière les fagots !


----------



## sclicer (9 Novembre 2010)

Ah tu as enfin craqué 
Oui je pense partir sur le 13", mais le 11 continu quand même à me faire de l'oeil.
Par rapport au test que j'ai présenté plus haut,  le Wifi était toujours ON, donc en le désactivant je devrait gagner beaucoup en autonomie ? ( je parle surtout du premier graphique)
Sur ton blog, ton screen d'autonomie montre le Wifi ON, et 7H c'est prometteur


----------



## robertodino (10 Novembre 2010)

Ambri-piotta a dit:


> Dommage pour la garantie...



Reste à voir avec mon Reseller vu que c'est lui qui fait la proposition...


----------



## carolo18 (10 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Surtout que tu disposes en réalité de moins de 64Go...
> Le modèle 64 go est in Notebook au sens strict: un bloc-notes électronique.



Je comprend pas ta remarque bon c'est sur qu il doit y avoir un peu moins de 64go avec osx installé 

mais pourquoi parles tu de "bloc notes"??

il et quand meme pas mal ce ptit bijoux une gt 320, 1,4MHZ bon 64GO c'est un peu juste mais pour la rapidité avec le ssd c'est quand meme pas mal je trouve jai un pote qui fait tourner CS dessus sans probleme!! donc pas mal du tout pour un tout petit ...

bon par contre je me demande moi si je vais quand meme pas craquer plutot pour le macbook blanc certe un peu plus gros mais 13p ca reste petit et surtout il a un super potentiel!!

qui fait presque le maximum

pour ma part ce qui m'arrete c'est juste les dollars, jai investi dans un 27P toute options
et bon ca plus ca plus ca "lol" on s'en sort plus, c'est la dèche tres vite avec tous ces gadget, mais bon geek d'un jour geek toujours "lol"!!!! je mangerais des patates un peu plus longtemps!!


----------



## David_b (10 Novembre 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> Je comprend pas ta remarque bon c'est sur qu il doit y avoir un peu moins de 64go avec osx installé


Pour te donner une idée, mon MBA 13" 256 Go offre 251Go réels, SANS compter ce qui est installé dessus.



> mais pourquoi parles tu de "bloc notes"??


Parce que tu ne peux pas stocker beaucoup de choses dessus, juste ce dont tu as besoin en déplacement: comme tu emporterais un bloc-notes à une conférence de presse ou à une réunion 

Bien sur, il est performant, mais c'est le moins puissant de toute la gamme Mac Apple. A moins d'avoir des besoins hyper spécifiques, c'est une machine secondaire à acheter en plus d'une autre, plus performante et plus polyvalente. Ou alors, il faut viser le 13".


----------



## IPadFan333 (11 Novembre 2010)

<b>Si tu cherches une machine principale, la question ne se pose même pas: c'est le mbp d'office!!! De plus, j'ai rajouté un SSD OCZ, et ma bestiole est devenue une vraie tuerie. Si tu cherche puissance, mbp. Si le ssd te manques, mets en un, c'est très simple. Si tu recherche une machine D'APPOINT, alors le mba est fait pour toi. </b>


----------



## carolo18 (11 Novembre 2010)

je viens de regarder le mb blanc celui a 999&#8364; et a part la mémoire (que l'on peux rajouter) et un disque dur plus gros, ...

il a sensiblement les mêmes spécificité que le mbp a 1300&#8364; non!! ou je me trompe...


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Novembre 2010)

Carte mère différente (pour aller jusqu'à 8Go), coque alu, clavier rétroéclairé, mais c'est 1150 pas 1300, je me  trompe?


----------



## carolo18 (11 Novembre 2010)

aah bon c'est 1150&#8364; je verifie et si c'est le cas effectivement .... je vais reflechir encore un peu!!

effectivement 1150 bon a ce compte la mieux vaut le mbp pour 150&#8364; de plus, mais le probleme avec ces jouets c'est que de 1150 au 1300 du mba encore 150&#8364; de difference, grrrr !!! vous voyez ce que je veux dire!!!! on s'arrete plus la !!!
heheheeee!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------




IPadFan333 a dit:


> <b>Si tu cherches une machine principale, la question ne se pose même pas: c'est le mbp d'office!!! De plus, j'ai rajouté un SSD OCZ, et ma bestiole est devenue une vraie tuerie. Si tu cherche puissance, mbp. Si le ssd te manques, mets en un, c'est très simple. Si tu recherche une machine D'APPOINT, alors le mba est fait pour toi. </b>



quand tu dis "tu as rajouté un SSD" tu as remplacé ton disque dur par un ssd ou bien tu l'as mis en plus et surtout est ce que sur ton ssd il y a osx dessus enfin en gros peux tu me donner plus de detail sur le rajout d'un ssd sur mbp...

y a t il osx dessus 
qu 'est ce qui fait comme tu le dis que c'est devenue un tuerie entre parenthese!!

merci


----------



## vladimir (11 Novembre 2010)

Je ne crois pas que ce post soit approprié pour ça... Merci


----------



## carolo18 (11 Novembre 2010)

ah bon appropié a quoi ???:rateau:

on essai de comparer les spécificités et de partager des expériences par rapport a l'achat d'un mba, 
et si cela et nécessaire,

 vue les qualité du mbp et je crois, mais peut être que je me trompe que c'est avec ces échanges que chacun dont moi pourrait choisir un mba 13 ou 11 plutôt que un mbp vue les différences de prix minimes de ces configs:cool

tout le monde donnes  sont point de vues et tout le monde et content!

d'autant que tu n'as pas mis un seul post dans ce topic et le seul que tu laisse c'est pour pas dire grand chose .....et ca ne fait pas avancé le topic !


----------



## GrosBob (12 Novembre 2010)

Bon disons clairement que pour ce qui est du 11", non il ne remplacera pas un MBP, ou alors le MBP avait été acheté sans trop regarder à l'utilité de la bête.

Je viens de remplacer mon MBP 15" de 2007 par un tout frais MBA 13" full opt.
Ce 13" peut ans aucun soucis être une machine principale. Je n'ai pas d'autre ordi à la maison (enfin si, ok Mme a un netbook samsung... certainement pas un PC principal non plus à vos yeux, et pourtant elle n'a que celui là et ne veut le lâcher pour rien au monde, elle refuse même d'utiliser l'écran 22" à la maison, trop grand il parait ...). Je possédais déjà un lecteur CD externe d'il y a quelques années. Et vue que je n'ai utilisé que 2 fois le lecteur CD du MBP dans ses presque 4 années de vie, ca ne me manque vraiment pas (1 fois pour installer Léopard, la seconde fois pour Snow Léopard).

Coté perfs, pour une utilisation professionnelle et personnelle assez classique (je ne parle pas ici des pros de la photos, de la vidéo, du son, ...) aucun soucis. Ce MBP 13" va même bien au delà :
- Son SSD le rend hyper réactif, c'est vraiment agréable au quotidien (notez qu'un MBP avec SSD sera lui aussi à n'en pas douter réactif!).
- Ses 4Go de RAM suffisent empalement à avoir une machine virtuelle windows pour les applis non compatibles avec Mac OS (bah oui, soyons réaliste, c'est assez courant).
- Coté CG, pas vraiment de différence avec un MBP 13", c'est la même. Ca lit du 1080 sans soucis sur ma télé full HD (ce que ne faisait pas mon ancien MBP 15"). Ca permet de jouer confortablement à des titres récents (Starcraft 2 par exemple. Certes pour des jeux massivement multi-joueurs ca va pas le faire. Si vous voulez pousser tous les graphisme à fond sur un titre récent passez votre chemin aussi. Par contre si vous étés joueur occasionnel, que vous ne recherchez pas le graphisme le plus au top, mais que vous souhaitez juste passer un bon moment, là c'est tout bon).
- j'avais un peu peur en passant au 13", surtout que celui-ci a une sacrée résolution ! En fin de compte les menus sont un peu plus petit, et c'est tant mieux il reste de la place pour le reste. Sur les pages web je zoom un poil quand nécessaire, sur les outils bureautique on zoom comme on veut, aucun soucis non plus. Bref très bien!
- autonomie : c'est pour cela que je souhaitais changer mon MBP qui tenait max 2h avec une batterie récente. Et là, je dois dire que l'objectif est atteint. En déplacement, j'utilise principalement des outils bureautiques, wifi off, BT off, luminosité entre 30 et 50%, je tiens entre 7h30 et 8h30. Génial !


*Conclusions après 1 semaine : *
- J'ai gagné 2 kilos dans mon sac (ordi + chargeur).
- le SSD apporte un vrai confort au quotidien. Plus de bruit, plus de vibration, et une réactivité bluffante.
- l'autonomie me permet enfin de travailler dans le train sans garder la luminosité à un cran et sans rendre l'âme après 2 heures ! C'était le but, c'est atteint!
- cerise sur le gâteau, les films HD et les jeux modestes qui passent très bien.

Bref une vraie réussite à mon gout ce MBA. Il aurait eu un dock avec Ethernet, FireWire, ... ca aurait été carrément le rêve! Mais justement, coté Apple je crois que le dock restera un rêve, sauf si on parle de celui en bas de votre écran qui permet de lancer les applis


----------



## sclicer (12 Novembre 2010)

LE SSD 128go offre combien de go réel sans rien installer ?

edit :
Bonjour.
On peut trouver tout ce que l'on cherche sur le "ouèbe". Suffit de savoir où et quels mots clés taper. Merci je connais.
Seulement on est sur un forum, un espace de partage. Je rebondis sur la réponse de David sur la capacité réelle d'un SSD 256go. D'où ma question, rapide, sur le modèle inférieur.
Par ailleurs  ton explication ne m'a pas apporté de réponse claire, une simple énonciation ou confirmation aurait suffit, au lieu du sempiternel sermon.


----------



## taz_60 (12 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour.

Premièrement, tu pourrais faire un peu attention à ton orthographe .

La question est très très banale et la réponse est très très connue. Une petite recherche sur le ouèbe te mènerait vers l'explication. C'est une histoire de calcul des octets qui est fait soit en base 2 soit en base 10 ce qui donne des résultats sensiblement différends.

Sur mon SSD de 256go par exemple, je n'ai en réalité que 250,66go de disponible. Tu peux en déduire la taille d'un ssd de 128go.


----------



## terradouf (12 Novembre 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Premièrement, tu pourrais faire un peu attention à ton orthographe .
> 
> donne des résultats sensiblement différends.


----------



## carolo18 (12 Novembre 2010)

Bon ben merci pour toutes ces infos GROSBOB je crois que mon coeur balance entre le mbp et le mba 13
le mba 13 m'irait tres bien ma seul hésitation c'est mon fils qui joue de temps en temps a COD6 
et si il peux y jouer même avec les réglages au minimum ca ira tres bien!!


----------



## carolo18 (14 Novembre 2010)

peut on rajouter les 2 go de mémoire qu il manque si on prend le 13p de base a 128GO 1,86MHZ

vue que la mémoire et apparemment soudé sur la carte mère comment ca ce passe si on veux rajouter les deux go suivant pour être a 4go????


----------



## Emiya (14 Novembre 2010)

Tu ne pourras pas rajouter les 2Go à postériori de l'achat. 

En revanche, si tu le commandes sur l'Apple Store, pour 90 de plus tu peux demander l'option 4Go sur le modèle 1,86GHz/128Go.


----------



## carolo18 (14 Novembre 2010)

aaaahhh!
c'est bon a savoir ca!! bon ben quand meme je pense que si je part sur la config de base vaux mieux quand meme dans un souci de confort voir"vmware" et d'autre partir direct avec 4GO alors!!

merci pour ta reponse, j'avais un doute vue la memoire sur carte mere mais c'etait logique!


----------



## MacWalden (15 Novembre 2010)

Dites les gens, vous confirmez qu'on peut bel et bien après coup changer le SSD du Air ?


----------



## jujuv71 (15 Novembre 2010)

BOnjour et merci pour ce fil intéressant.

Je souhaite aussi acquerir un MBA... plutot 13" pour le confort des yeux car je risque de travailler dessus assez longtemps quand je suis au bureau... notemment avec XCode...

Donc ma question est : est-ce que le MBA 13" de base est une machine assez puissante, même avec ses 2 Go de RAM de base, pour faire tourner Xcode et créer du code, des applications, tester... bref, tout ce que fait un dev....

Merci d'avance.


----------



## David_b (15 Novembre 2010)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Donc ma question est : est-ce que le MBA 13" de base est une machine assez puissante, même avec ses 2 Go de RAM de base, pour faire tourner Xcode et créer du code, des applications, tester... bref, tout ce que fait un dev....
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Ca ne veut rien dire ta question: Xcode tournait déjà sur l'ancienne génération de Air. 
Après, faut savoir ce que tu veux compiler et... à quelle vitesse. C'est un processeur C2D LV, pas un Corei7.


----------



## jujuv71 (15 Novembre 2010)

Je parlais juste pour des petites applications....
Et ma question a un sens. Merci de modérer tes propos.


----------



## David_b (15 Novembre 2010)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Je parlais juste pour des petites applications....
> Et ma question a un sens. Merci de modérer tes propos.



Non, ça n'avait pas de sens: je ne suis pas devin. 
Et je suis modéré. Tu veux que je ne le sois plus ?


----------



## pierre_pracht (15 Novembre 2010)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Est-ce que le MBA 13" de base est une machine assez puissante, même avec ses 2 Go de RAM de base, pour faire tourner Xcode et créer du code, des applications, tester... bref, tout ce que fait un dev....



Le SSD ne remplace pas totalement la mémoire. La machine garde en cache les fichiers déjà lus depuis le disque. Avoir 2Go en moins c'est l'assurance de devoir les relire depuis le disque. De plus pour du développement, on peut avoir besoin d'une machine virtuelle. Ce qui peut justifier une grande quantité de mémoire.



David_b a dit:


> Après, faut savoir ce que tu veux compiler et... à quelle vitesse. C'est un processeur C2D LV, pas un Corei7.



La compilation n'est pas nécessairement limitée par le processeur. Cela met en oeuvre de nombreux petits fichiers en lecture ; tâche où un SSD à un grand avantage.

De toute façon une compilation longue reste longue. La seule solution est alors de la distribuer sur plusieurs machines.



jujuv71 a dit:


> David_b a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ca ne veut rien dire ta question: Xcode tournait déjà sur l'ancienne génération de Air. Je parlais juste pour des petites applications....
> ...



David_b a raison. Tu t'enflammes en prenant la formulation au pied de la lettre.

Xcode comme éditeur de texte n'a pas besoin de beaucoup de puissance. Si cela avait du sens, on pourrait très bien éditer du code sur un iPad. On passe bien plus de temps à réfléchir au code qu'à l'écrire. Et on passe bien plus de temps à l'écrire qu'à le compiler.

Pour écrire du code, la puissance de la machine compte quand on recherche des informations et navigue dans le code. C'est essentiellement des opérations sur les fichiers, donc encore une fois un avantage pour le SSD (et la mémoire) plus que pour un processeur puissant.

P.-S. Pour le temps de compilation, le choix du langage et même du compilateur à bien bien plus d'effet que la génération du processeur !


----------



## carolo18 (15 Novembre 2010)

MacWalden a dit:


> Dites les gens, vous confirmez qu'on peut bel et bien après coup changer le SSD du Air ?


bonne question je suppose que oui mais j'aimerais bien savoir moi aussi si on peux apres quelques temps passer a  256GO avec un autre SSD

bon jai trouvé le site avec test du mba 11 et on peut effectivement changer de ssd

LE LIEN
http://www.ubergizmo.com/fr/archives/2010/10/test-macbook-air.php


----------



## Joe Guillian (19 Novembre 2010)

Retour arrière ? 

Y-a-t-il des personnes qui finalement "regrettent" ou bien sont "nostalgiques" dit autrement, suite au passage d'un Macbook Pro (13") vers un Macbook Air 11" ou 13" ? 

De mon côté je suis possesseur d'un Macbook pro 13" en machine secondaire (le plus puissant des MBP 13" en l'état: 2,66%, 4gig Ram, 320 DD) je suis assez séduit par le gain en mobilité qu'offre le MBA  en 11" ou en 13". 

Je me pose la question de proposer à la vente ou bien à l'échange (vs MBA donc) pour m'orienter vers l'un de ces nouveaux MBA 

Mais j'ai peur de regretter: perte de puissance + perte en autonomie en perpective, mais gain en poids et en taille/finesse... 

Merci de vos réactions


----------



## sclicer (19 Novembre 2010)

TU perdras pas en autonomie avec un 13" sauf si tu encode en nomade ...


----------



## Joe Guillian (20 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> TU perdras pas en autonomie avec un 13" sauf si tu encode en nomade ...




Un peu moins autonome que mon MBP d'après ce que je lis du 13" MBA... Mais bon je me lance, j'ai publié une  annonce pour un échange on verra bien  (http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/82842/cat/70)


----------



## carolo18 (21 Novembre 2010)

et moi jai sauté le pas je recois mon mbA 13 mercredi si tout va bien!!jai hate et un peu peur en meme temps!!on verra bien !!!encore une fois le porte monaie prend un coup de massue mais bon apres cette lubie j' aurais mon secondaire et normalement si tout va bien plus besoin de rien, ouf!!!!


----------



## cvanquick (22 Novembre 2010)

Mais alors aucun regret par rapport à mon ancien macbook unibody 13" (late 2008).
Vive le MBA 13".
Que du bonheur et pour l'instant en comparant ces deux modèles et pour mon usage, je n'ai rien perdu au change bien au contraire que des gains

Bonne journée.


----------



## Joe Guillian (22 Novembre 2010)

De mon côté, j'ai mis quelques annonces, mais je ne suis pas pressé, je suis pleinement satisfait de mon MBP (late 2010) et c'est un peu (beaucoup?) un caprice que de souhaitez passer sur un MBA...


----------



## LeProf (23 Novembre 2010)

cvanquick a dit:


> Mais alors aucun regret par rapport à mon ancien macbook unibody 13" (late 2008).
> Vive le MBA 13".
> Que du bonheur et pour l'instant en comparant ces deux modèles et pour mon usage, je n'ai rien perdu au change bien au contraire que des gains
> 
> Bonne journée.



Bonjour, je possède moi aussi un Macbook unibody (late 2008) et le MBA me tente bien.
Quand tu dis que ton passage au Air t'a apporté que des gains, quelle config du Air as-tu prise ?

Pour ma part, étant prof de technologie au collège, j'ai besoin de faire tourner une machine virtuelle Windows pour pouvoir utiliser SolidWorks, qui passe bien sur mon Macbook. En sera-t-il de même sur le Air ?

J'hésite vraiment entre le 11 et le 13 .... cruel dilemme.

PS: j'avais fais un long post pour créer une nouvelle discussion hier, mais cela a bugué et le post n'a pas été publié :mouais: .... j'ai eu la flemme d'en refaire un, quand j'aurai 5 minute à moins, j'en ferai un ce soir.


----------



## carolo18 (23 Novembre 2010)

tu vas pouvoir faire tourner sans probleme windows mais avec le 11 cela va etre un peu juste si tu met 30GO pour win et 30 go pour osx tu vas etre restreint je pense en place et tres vite....


----------



## cvanquick (23 Novembre 2010)

Ma config c'est 13", 4Go de ram, SSD 128go et processeur 1,86 Ghz soit une config à 1499 

Le 13" était une obligation pour ma part pour le travail photo.

au final: meilleure autonomie, meilleur écran, meilleure résolution, port SD, exécution instantanée des programmes, poids, taille, rapidité, absence de chaleur sur les jambes, silence total.

Sans la photo j'aurais pris le 11" mais en version 4Go de ram, SSD 128 go et processeur 1,60 Ghz soit une config à 1329 

La différence vaut les 170  : écran plus grand, meilleure résolution, meilleure autonomie et lecteur SD.

J'ai sacrifié un peu de portabilité ce qui est dommage pour les randonnées photos. Mais les 300gr de différence me permettront d'effectuer un travail plus confortable durant ces mêmes randos.


----------



## LeProf (23 Novembre 2010)

j'hésite justement entre ces deux types de configuration ... mais je pense m'orienter tout de même vers le 13" pour un meilleur confort visuel (je porte des lunettes, bientôt des lentilles mais cela ne changera pas mes yeux ^^) et une meilleure autonomie.

je réfléchis encore


----------



## cvanquick (23 Novembre 2010)

étant une machine de compromis, il faut vraiment fixer le budget en un lister les besoins et les prioriser sinon la décision va être difficile.

C'est pour ça que je n'ai pas pris la version processeur plus puissant ou plus gros SSD ou plus petit écran. Budget et besoin.

Ensuite, une fois que tu l'as dans les mains, toutes tes hésitations disparaissent.


----------



## carolo18 (25 Novembre 2010)

yep!! ca y est jai mon 13mba suis tres content de la bête hyper reactif s'allume en 15 SECONDE!!!

la batterie affiche suivant luminosité wifi etc 10H d'autonomie donc super!

par contre je me demande pour la sortie audio y en a t'il une j'arrive pas a savoir!! 

sur le descriptif y a écris carte son c'est tout!!

donc pour regarder les films en 5.1 genre comme sur l'imac sortie optique, je crois que c'est pas bon!!!

enfin j'en sais rien du tout en fait

quelqu un a la reponse par rapport a la sortie audio??


----------



## LeProf (26 Novembre 2010)

Il y a normalement deux haut-parleurs dans le MBA et une prise femelle audio sur le coté gauche à coté du port usb.


----------



## cvanquick (26 Novembre 2010)

Bon alors LeProf, tu as réussi à te fixer sur ta configuration ?


----------



## LeProf (26 Novembre 2010)

Non pas vraiment ...


----------



## carolo18 (26 Novembre 2010)

alors pour les possesseurs de mba une fois bootcamp installé ce n'est pas comme sur les autres mac apparemment bootcamp te demande de telecharger pleins d'.EXE, et y en a un paquet que ce soit pour le wifi, carte graphique, ethernet etc

et y en a tellement que je sais pas quoi faire quelqu un a fait cette manip avec toutes ces applis .EXE pour seven???

Alors a la racine il y a un seul .EXE je suppose que ce .EXE lance a lui tout seul tout les autres .exe....

enfin j'espere sinon galere vu le nombre

si quelqu un peux confirmer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------

iml me semble donc apres install que ce fameux .EXE install tout les pakages, donc cool appl!!

bon et quelques retours apres premiers test hyper reaxtif hyper rapide, demaarrage seven ou osx en moins de 15 seconde c'est du delire!!!!!!!

je suis en train d'installer COD blackopps le 7 on va voir ce qu il a dans le ventre ce MBA13 1,83MHZ

J'espere meais je doute pas trops vue la reactivité

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------

bon VMWARE installé et pareil pas de ralentissement 

je suis vraiment étonné et agréablement surprit


----------



## carolo18 (27 Novembre 2010)

bon encore un retour pour COD et y a aucun souci le jeux tourne impec, !!!! en reglage minimum mais il tourn sans laguer , ni ralentissement quelconque

le seul souci remarqué c'est par rapport au disque dur de 128GO jai mis pour la partition seven 36GO et l'install plus COD ET IL NE ME RESTE QUE 7GO DE LIBRE !!!!! ca c'est vraiment trops juste donc si vous avez la possibilité de prendre le 256GO allez y!!!

quand a moi on verra ca d'ici quelques temps mais dés que les disques auront baissés on verra bien!!!


----------



## carolo18 (27 Novembre 2010)

doublons désolé!!


----------

